# alutech dx 32 felge



## Deleted 28330 (18. August 2005)

Guten Tag!

ich wollte mal kurz meiner ärger über die o.g felge loswerden. nach wenigen fahrten hatte die felge mehrere dellen mit einem riss. bei durchschlägen biegt sich der untere teil der felgenflanke nach innen. bei einem wiederholten schlag auf die gleiche stelle verbiegt sich die felge weiter, bekommt einen riss und macht auf der stelle löcher in der reifen. jetzt habe ich 4 fette dellen mit rissen auf auf einer seite! 
ich bin immer mit ausreichendem luftdruck unterwegs (durchschläge sind ja keine seltenheit bei dh, sowas muss die felge in einem gewissen maß abkönnen!). auf der teamsau in tabarz habe ich übrigens die gleichen schäden auf der felge gesehen. die felge ist absoluter schrott!

gruß
alex


----------



## Moe (18. August 2005)

Reklamieren und fertig. Ich fahre 2 komplette Sätze MX32 (im DH-bike und im HT-Freireiter) und habe bis jetzt weder Dellen noch Risse zu verzeichnen. Eventuell hast Montagsfelgen erwischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (18. August 2005)

Ich hab diverse Sun Single Track und bin von denen auch entäuscht.
Hab es geschafft und da bin ich nicht der einzige, die Felge zu zerstören und dabei nicht mal nen Platten zu kriegen(was aber für den Highroller double ply spricht).
Grund: MTB-Rider Cup Rittershausen und da ist die Fahrweise halt schon mal etwas ruppiger.


----------



## fannat (7. September 2005)

warum hab ich das nicht vorher gelesen ?    


jetzt habe ich auch diese felgen kekauft . bleibt nur zu hoffen dass die 2 jahre garantie es abdecken ....


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. September 2005)

hä? 2 jahre grantie? du meinst man kann die einschicken oder wie?


----------



## fannat (8. September 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> hä? 2 jahre grantie? du meinst man kann die einschicken oder wie?


das hoffe ich ... hat man mir zumindest gesagt , wenn du damit nicht gesturtzt bist .


----------



## flying-nik (8. September 2005)

mit welcher Speichenspannung habt ihr die Felgen denn gefahren? zu viel oder zu wenig Spannung und / oder Streuung macht keine Felge lange mit.

gruß
nik


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. September 2005)

das hat mit der speichenspannung rein gar nix zu tun. es geht einfach darum, dass sich die felge verbiegt, wenn etwas die felge direkt durch den reifen trifft (durchschlag). wenn etwas mit den speichenspannung nicht stimmt, kommt es zum höhenschlag oder einer acht.


----------



## THEYO (12. September 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> das hat mit der speichenspannung rein gar nix zu tun. es geht einfach darum, dass sich die felge verbiegt, wenn etwas die felge direkt durch den reifen trifft (durchschlag). wenn etwas mit den speichenspannung nicht stimmt, kommt es zum höhenschlag oder einer acht.



wenn du nen durchschlag hast, fährst du zu wenig reifendruck. fertig.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. September 2005)

freesoul hat recht. ich hab ja schon geschrieben, dass es an sich nicht verwunderlich ist, dass eine felge bei durchschlägen dellen bekommt. was mich aufregt, ist halt, dass das bei nur ganz leichten schlägen passiert.
übrigens mir mir nach dem studium diverser felgen-threads eingafallen, warum diese felge so schnell dellen bekommen könnte: die ist super breit (breiter als die double track  ) und ich fahr einen maxxis 2.5. bei schlägen wird der reifen womöglich leichter von der felge weggerdrückt als bei schmalen felgen und schlägt somit direkt auf das hindernis drauf. ähnliche probleme hats bei der mavic ex 729 gegeben. THEYO hat übrigens auch da vorgeschlagen, mit mehr luft zu fahren .


----------



## wolfi (13. September 2005)

moin,
also ich habe seinerzeit bei meinem intense m1 innerhalb einer 1/2 stunde nach dem erwerb die hinterradfelge zerstört, und das war eine mavic 521. das war vor 4-5 jahren die absolute hardcore-felge und galt als nahezu unkaputtbar. und ich bin beim besten willen kein hardcorepilot! es war eine steilabfahrt die in einen nahezu senkrecht gefahrenen drop in einen bombenkrater endet. freier fall so ca. 3m mit landung in fast senkrechter schräge, easy zu fahren das ding...eben nur reine kopfsache weil du die landezone erst im letzten moment siehst. leider habe ich den einzigen spitzen stein der dort "wächst" voll erwischt. fazit: felgenhorn auf ca. 10 cm nach innen gedellt und ein 5 cm riß in einer neuen felge.
ich habe dies auf meine fahrweise geschoben und nicht gleich rumgezetert:
mavic....scheiß felgen! der letzte dreck!
ach ja, ich habe auch schon andere 521 geschrottet gesehen... und trotzdem fahre ich immer noch mavic.
also, ersma den ball flachhalten!
und wie moe schon sagt: reklamieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. September 2005)

die dellen kommen NICHT davon, dass ich irgendwelche riesige scharfkantige gegenstände mit wahnsinniger geschwindigkeit getroffen habe. die dellen sind im normalen dh betrieb entstanden, ohne dass ich große fahrfehler begangen habe.
die von dir angesprochene mavic d521 bin ich auch länger gefahren und ich hatte auch eine delle mit riss drin. das war allerdings ein spitzer stein und ich habe mich nicht beschwert, selber schuld. die schläge, die bei der dx32 die dellen verursacht haben, kommen nicht man annähernd an jenen schlag ran. glaub mir, ich weiß, wovon ich rede.


----------



## THEYO (15. September 2005)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> fahr du mal richtig dh mit 4 bar....dann hast du zwar keinen durchschlag, aber allzuviele weitere positive aspekte leider nicht
> In diesem sinne würd ich das auf keinen fall pauschalisieren...




tu ich nicht. weil macht keinen spass. is nich so das ich keine ahnung hab oder so. es is halt nur einfach so das DH nen sport is der auf die felgen geht. fahr mal mit ner d321 nen tach lang in wildbad. dann schau abends auf die felge. du wirst sehen, sie war mal rund. du wirst denken: §cheiss drauf. darauf wollte ich hinaus. ne delle KANN nur dadruch entstehen, das ein kante, wie auch immer sie geformt sein mag, den reifen bis auf die felge durch drück ODER an der felge vorbei drückt. anders is das praktisch nich möglich. also gibts 3 ursachen für dellen in felgen: 
1. zu wenig luftdruck
2. schlechte fahrtechnik
3. harter trail

das ganze "könnte" dadurch begünstigt werden das die flanken der felge zu dünn sind oder zu weiches material verwendet wurde. ich hoffe ihr versteht jetzt worauf ich hinaus will und blökt nich gleich wieder rum von wegen irgendwer hat keine ahnung. 
fg
jo


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. September 2005)

THEYO schrieb:
			
		

> das ganze "könnte" dadurch begünstigt werden das die flanken der felge zu dünn sind oder zu weiches material verwendet wurde.


das meine ich auch. und wie gesagt: wenn man sich die dellen anguckt, sieht man, dass die dellen alle max 2 mm oberhalb der außenkante der felge liegen. es sieht so aus, als würde die felge an der stelle einknicken.  ich hab sogar stellen, wo der felgenrad parallel zum boden ist (quasi um 90° nach innen ungeknickt). bei der mavic hatte ich hingegen eine fette beule, die sich nicht weiter verändert hat. bei allen anderen felgen sehen die dellen ähnlich aus.


----------



## wolfi (16. September 2005)

moin,
kannst du nicht mal ein foto machen und hier reinstellen? wir reden hier über etwas was wir nicht sehen....is ein bischen blöd....
bis denne


----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. September 2005)

das stimmt natürlich. hier ein paar fotos:
zwei aufnahmen einer größeren delle











noch zwei kleinere dellen


----------



## wolfi (19. September 2005)

moin,
erstmal schönen dank für die fotos  
sieht ja echt grauenhaft aus! aber, und da wirst du mir sicherlich zustimmen, sind schon recht heftige kampfspuren an der decke sichtbar die auf einen durchschlag deuten...für mich zumindest. aber ich gebe dir persönlich recht, die felge sollte meines erachtens nicht so "einfalten".
ich kann dir nur empfehlen entweder jürgen oder den händler bei dem du die felgen gekauft hast mit den dingern zu konfrontieren. mehr kann und werde ich dazu nicht sagen. ich kenne nicht die bedingungen unter denen deine felgen gefahren worden sind, weiterhin bin ich die alutech felgen (noch) nicht gefahren. meine mavics sind einfach zu gut  .
aber halt uns mal auf dem laufenden.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (19. September 2005)

danke erstmal für deine antwort!
ich hab mir schon die gute alte mavic ex721 bestellt. wenn sie da ist, werd ich mal die alutech-felge ausspeichen und sehen, was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## wetzlar (19. Oktober 2005)

Kommt ein bischen spät, aber meine Mavix EX 729 sieht genauso wie die Alutech aus!!!
Das kann bei jeder felge passieren...


----------



## emb (19. Oktober 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt natürlich. hier ein paar fotos:
> zwei aufnahmen einer größeren delle
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke du bist mit zu wenig lutdruck gefahren was einen durchschlag erzeigte oder es mangelte dir in der entsprechenden situation an der mangelden technik.so bekommst du jede felge klein..............


----------



## wetzlar (19. Oktober 2005)

Genau, nich immer gleich alles auf Alutech b.z.w die Felge schieben da man jede Felge klein bekommt......


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Oktober 2005)

Wie schon weiter oben gesagt, meine Sun Single Track mit Highroller 2,5 in DH version Bemantelt, sah nach dem Rennen in Rittershausen dieses Jahr genauso aus.


----------



## downhillsau (8. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
@alex m. Ich geh mal davon aus,dass du meine Felgen der Teamsau in Tabarz gesehen hast.Doch fahre ich genau diese Felgen schon die zweite Saison,bin auf fast allen Rennen mit verschiedensten Untergründen unterwegs.Auch Strecken wie 601 oder andere am Lago sind den Felgen nicht unbekannt! Und der 601 ist nun mal nicht Material schonend,gerade für Felgen,egal,was für welche. Da kommt es schon mal zu einem Durchschlag und ner Delle!
Wenn dann vielleicht auch noch zu wenig Luftdruck oder ne mangelde Fahrtechnik dazu kommt,sehen die Felgen schon mal so aus. Vielleicht solltest du das mal bedenken!
Ich hab übrigens auch mal ne Mavic Felge geschrottet,indem ich bei einem Sprung auf einen spitzen Stein gelandet bin(ca 10 cm lange Delle und Riß). Ist die Felge dadurch gleich ******* oder kann Mavic keine guten Felgen bauen??? 

Grüße vom Arschi


----------



## FOXXX (22. November 2005)

hm
mal ne frage: wieviel wiegst du?
weil dann is es irgendwie nicht ganz so empfehlenswert mit wenig luftdruck zu fahren


----------

